# Randomly changing channels???



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Has anyone experienced the channel randomly changing?
I have two 622's and both are doing it. I live in a neighborhood but don't think it would be because of someone else changing their channel.
I am only using remote 1 on both and they both do it when neither remote is being utilized.
thanks,


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

I just had a similar problem, although with me the receiver was setting timed recordings too! I changed the "channel" for remote 2 and that fixed it. It could have been caused by a neighbor with dish or possibly my next door neighbor using his garage door opener. Check your manual for instructions and you should be fine.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It might be nasty stuff in the AC power that you have. Do you have any problems with lights dimming any in your area? If there are spikes or dips in the the power that is supplied to you it could cause problems with electronic equipment.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Try removing the UHF antenna on the back of the 622. I'll bet somebody else nearby is also a dish subscriber. Since I don't use the UHF remote I removed the antenna. If it is there at least lock the PPVs before you start getting billed for expensive PPVs.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Sounds like UHF remote interference, especially if the 622s are in single mode. As I understand it, in single mode, the UHF remote will also change the channels, and if the UHF antenna is installed, one would experience what you're seeing. As jgurley suggests, change the remote code for TV2, or like tboneit, remove the UHF remote.

Miner, as in the other UTexas school


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks, i have removed the UHF atennas since I don't use the 2nd remotes
We will see how it goes


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Or, if you want to use the UHF antenna, just change the address on it. See the manual for how to do this.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

lakebum431 said:


> Or, if you want to use the UHF antenna, just change the address on it. See the manual for how to do this.


In fact even if he doesn't need the UHF, the address should be change. A weak signal can still be received without the antenna and might still occassionally effect the receiver.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

I already had the address changed so that all my systems wouldn't interfere with each other.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Your systems interfering with each other isn't the issue. The problem is that someone else around you can have the same remote address as what you have set. Just change it to something else and I am sure this problem will go away.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

When my neighbor had Dish installed, I spent the afternoon at my TV, watching my TV change channels and then started changing channels, going to menus, etc. while the installer was setting up his receiver. I guess the installer got the message as eventually mine stopped changing by itself. I later checked with my neighbor as to what remote address he used, it was 7. I was then armed with the info I needed in case I added another RF receiver so as not to interfere with his setup.


----------

